# Menudo released along with an apology.



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 21, 2011)

*Please keep any and all drama, trolling and snide remarks out of this thread.  *

 This is MENUdo, an ambitious gaming miniOS/menu-replacement/frontend project. Created by soulanger. This release expected to be the first and final release. It was prepacked using my settings. It's prepacked with an outdated AKAIO (when i last touched my ds), 20 themes, and homebrew, feel free to repackage it and upload it anywhere. 

It really holds tons of potential and is really dear to me but how i handled this project was a massive disappointment to me. Oh how ironic that my account name suits how i feel about my self whenever i think about this project nowadays.
A project tester was right when he told me about Murphy's Law and MENUdo.
Thanks to me the only team member, who tried to achieve perfection to meet expectations during his worst days of his life (being a penniless college student in a third world country with, no internet, no pc, no ds, and lots of family drama) really destroyed this project. The hate around the community didnt help as well, it was insult added to injury. A person from the community hacked my servers (www.gamenow.asia) that delayed release, and wrecked the wiki, it destroy MENUdo's major features. Online save backup (think realtime dropbox for savefiles), Gamercard, and a lot more are now incompatible with this game. I'm also so sorry to those who donated, but i did tell you guys to wait for me to upload before starting to donate. Still I feel responsible for that.. I will pay you guys back soon if I am to gain money.. I have to say though, the donation helped me so much in the times of my need. 

I could go on and on about this, I could apologize as much as I want, but nothing can be fixed especially this guilt and disappointment I have.

Note that there are bugs existing and the archive was packed very unneatly. I had a feeling that I would never be able to release this application if i dont do it now. R4 support is still compatible, although the loaders are not existing in the package and the build is outdated I think.

Note, L button allows you to switch into os mode and multitask.

Finally, I would like to say sorry and as well as thank you to the community and my friends.
[/p]

Link to Menudo


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 21, 2011)

Amazing that this finally came out, too bad the creator was going through such tough times though and ultimately couldn't create the product they wanted. It's still great that it was released. Maybe somebody can take what is there and try to create what the original creator envisioned.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 21, 2011)

I am really sad about how this went down for SoulAnger. I hope when he releases the source, people will make it the complete project he always dreamed of.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow. After all this years, finally we have a release of long-awaited? menudo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do understand the hardship coz I've been there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I am no programmer so that makes the difference lol but anyway, I congratulate the owner/menudo that even though there's so much happening it made public. However, what I don't understand is that why not make it open source in the first place? would ruined ownership perhaps?


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 21, 2011)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> Wow. After all this years, finally we have a release of long-awaited? menudo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno... Why didn't the SC team release the source with the SNES emu right away? I guess it needs some kinks worked out or something first...


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice to see that great OS released. I just hope this time i will be able to run it on my EZ5i.

Thanks.


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys im touched. I'll release the source code when i get home. I also think there are some bugs, rom launching(?) and text. I reupload later.


----------



## supervenice (Jan 21, 2011)

has anyone tried it?

thnx..soulanger for this wonderful creation.
panalo!!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm planning on trying it as soon as I set up my microSD.


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 21, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Thanks guys im touched. I'll release the source code when i get home. I also think there are some bugs, rom launching(?) and text. I reupload later.



You worked hard on MENUdo! I am so upset about people bashing you and being assholes. 

When I learn a little more about code and programming, maybe I could contribute... if somebody else doesn't first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am very impressed with what I have seen so far, running it and testing it out.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 21, 2011)

so is this just for acekards?

woukd there any possible way to run on the dstwo?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 21, 2011)

It would be epic if Normmatt combined AKAIO and Menudo into one project. But that's asking far far too much. The main reason I wanted Menudo was the gamercard feature, but I'll definitely give this a shot right away.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 21, 2011)

Now wheres that guy that always called bullshit on Menudo?





I'm sure his sig had a mock gamercard of Menulol or something..

I also remember him saying he would eat his foot if it came out


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 21, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Now wheres that guy that always called bullshit on Menudo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... Twitzdidisz or some name like that. His sig is full of MENUdo hate. And I do Believe he DID say he would do something ridiculous... You think he would keep his word?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 21, 2011)

This looks good enoguh for me to find my DS to try it.


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> It would be epic if Normmatt combined AKAIO and Menudo into one project. But that's asking far far too much. The main reason I wanted Menudo was the gamercard feature, but I'll definitely give this a shot right away.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 21, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It would be epic if Normmatt combined AKAIO and Menudo into one project. But that's asking far far too much. The main reason I wanted Menudo was the gamercard feature, but I'll definitely give this a shot right away.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Anybody have the DSi Theme?


----------



## robert91794 (Jan 21, 2011)

how do you install this on akaio 1.8.5 (acekard2i)??

edit: nevermind already installed i forgot to copy other files


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 21, 2011)

The gamercard feature no longer works.
Gamenow.asia is dead. Soulanger cannot afford to pay his fees without sacrificing his dinner


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 21, 2011)

Apology: accepted.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

how do i autoboot on r4i gold


----------



## lolzed (Jan 21, 2011)

Get the dldi file,patch it,and rename it to the card's OS filename.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok but i cant find the r4i gold dldi file...
Where can i get themes?


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 21, 2011)

It took balls to finally release it, good on you SoulAnger.

At least half the release info is not about the release hehe.


----------



## Another World (Jan 21, 2011)

its the men-u-do soulanger... its always the men-u-do.

-another world


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 21, 2011)

Would anyone be able to tell me a way to use this on m3 real?

Thanks in advance

-VentusVanitas


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 21, 2011)

No need to apologise. Since you've been through tough times, it is totally understandable why this was delayed. Ofc, this is amazing that you brought it out. I will get it right away, and good job on this amazing piece of work


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Whats funny is that menuDO used to get trolled before it was released when he said he was busy but now when it is released everybody is acting nice... hypocrites


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 21, 2011)

this would be better if it could actual load rom games perfectly


----------



## lolzed (Jan 21, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> this would be better if it could actual load rom games


it can if you have a compatible card


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 21, 2011)

So, any advice on m3 real?


----------



## cacildo (Jan 21, 2011)

An OS called Menudo: i REALLY take my hat for the author> Its one of the best jokes ive ever heard.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2011)

Uh... I'll say thanks for releasing whatever this is.... in other words:

can someone tell me what the fuck this is and why it's getting a lot of praise? I have an Acekard, and basically just want to know if it's worth a download from me or what. Not meaning to offend, it's 2am so I'm allowed to be blunt and straight to the point.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay!
I stuck by the project on gamenow.asia when it was up, constantly lurking, checking back for updates. The trolls drove me away though, it was awful to see those people been so disrespectful to this awesome homebrew.

Here, have some Beer:


----------



## prowler (Jan 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Not meaning to offend, it's 2am so I'm allowed to be blunt and straight to the point.


It's 10am, am I allowed to be pissy and insult people yet?


----------



## lolzed (Jan 21, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> So, any advice on m3 real?
> YSM3? That might work
> 
> 
> ...


Great GUI and had nice online features


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 21, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Uh... I'll say thanks for releasing whatever this is.... in other words:
> 
> can someone tell me what the fuck this is and why it's getting a lot of praise? I have an Acekard, and basically just want to know if it's worth a download from me or what. Not meaning to offend, it's 2am so I'm allowed to be blunt and straight to the point.


It's an alternative launcher/GUI that uses AKAIO to boot roms.
It's the best DS homebrew out there IMHO, even if there are bugs


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> The only reason I want my old settings is because I use .nds.sav and by default AKAIO uses .sav. I can rename all my saves and just run like that for most games.
> just activate autorun in akaio's setting.
> 
> 
> ...


It's kinda like alternative firmware.
Here's pics of various themes.


----------



## Donkey Plonk (Jan 21, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not alone in noticing it.
Its called MEN YOU DO for crying out loud.

I think its frickin hilarious. Good on ya dev, more stupid names like this please


----------



## none888 (Jan 21, 2011)

can i use it on dstt


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll give it a whirl. Thanks for the release brah


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

I cant find any themes in the theme folder,, just liquid


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 21, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Thanks guys im touched. I'll release the source code when i get home. I also think there are some bugs, rom launching(?) and text. I reupload later.


Great ! i will see if something can be done to make menudo compatible with ez products.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 21, 2011)

I never heard of Menudo. What is it exactly?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

So no online features?


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> So no online features?
> Sadly no.. No server no online features. Just check http://www.gamenow.asia/ .
> I'm going to upload the both server(php) and client (C MENUdo) source code in a little while. If a GBAtemp mod would take on the project and use GBAtemp as a server then sure, why not?
> 
> ...


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 21, 2011)

Can I also use this with a DSTT clone?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, I just tried it, it looks great.

Your efforts are much appreciated.



Does anyone know how to change the theme? I had a look around, but couldn't find the option.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Wow, I just tried it, it looks great.
> 
> Your efforts are much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Press L and touch the Screen icon at the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




God give me a wood loader... I tried setting it for wood but it justs loads my Wood GUI and not the game


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Press L and touch the Screen icon at the side



Thanks muchly!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Can I add my own Apps to PDA?


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

Fixed font color during OS mode (pressing L)
http://filetrip.net/f23711-MENUdo-Acekard-...e-fix-0-1a.html


MENUdo source code for the available for the public.
http://filetrip.net/f23712-MENUdo-Sourcecode-0-1.html

There is no license, feel free to use it. If someone plans to give it one, that'll be nice.
Source includes, MENUdo Client ( c ), and (wifi) Brotherband Server (php).
The code was not cleaned, and was packed right away. I apologize if the code is dirty, nor why are there irrelevant files inside it.

Hopefully, someone would host the wifi server. It'll be cool to see if GBAtemp would do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice day everyone, I appreciate the comments you guys gave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm deeply touched. Hench, my nipples aint going down... Oh wait I was watching some NSFWs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> Can I add my own Apps to PDA?


Certainly, toy around the _menudo/default/ folder, you got tons of option to play around there.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Fixed font color during OS mode (pressing L)
> http://filetrip.net/f23711-MENUdo-Acekard-...e-fix-0-1a.html
> 
> 
> ...


I think im in love with this now


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 21, 2011)

hate to be the ignorant one, but as for now these are the ONLY cards that they work on (in the previously mentioned pages ) any plans for other card compatibility - or is this now up to us to figure it out ? 

err, for what its worth, apology accepted and its great to see this finally released.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 21, 2011)

Soul, I now know my donation was worth it.
Thankyou for finally releasing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* If the 'Temp ain't willing to host the WiFi- I'll certainly dedicate my server space.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 21, 2011)

i was thinkin bout this yesterday like wen is it gonna come and it now its out. thank you SoulAnger.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> hate to be the ignorant one, but as for now these are the ONLY cards that they work on (in the previously mentioned pages ) any plans for other card compatibility - or is this now up to us to figure it out ?
> 
> err, for what its worth, apology accepted and its great to see this finally released.


It's going open source so anything can happen


----------



## Fudge (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice work SoulAnger. Glad to see it finally got released.


----------



## Coto (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the loader anyways =) I respect all devs as program something while it may be fun, it´s complex so no worries here, and shoulldn´t in the other side.

Any chances this run off an old ninjapass 9x?? u_u i´ve been looking for a newer kernel for years, and no luck.

Thanks


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 21, 2011)

Not a big range of flashcarts to work on.
Hopefully that changes with future releases.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 21, 2011)

Lol at the news post, men-u-do. I was actually a betatester but I only tried a couple builds and they were both buggy. How is it now?


----------



## redact (Jan 21, 2011)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> Lol at the news post, men-u-do. I was actually a betatester but I only tried a couple builds and they were both buggy. How is it now?


this is the final beta build (from april 2010 iirc) so depending on when you stopped testing same-same

edit: though, to be fair a lot of the buginess was to do with online features (which now obviously aren't usable) so it shouldn't freeze as much..


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 21, 2011)

Wait so this only works with acekard


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Wait so this only works with acekard


*Flashcarts MenuDO Loads ROMS With:*
1.R4/R4i Gold/Any 1:1 Clone
2.TTDS and any 1:1 Clone
3.Acekard 2i/2.1/RPG
4.Supercard DSONE/DSONEi/DSONE Mini
5.Any Clones capable of running YSMenu/Akaio/Wood


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2011)

is there any way GBAtemp can help with hosting the online features?
I'd be glad to help


----------



## redact (Jan 21, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> is there any way GBAtemp can help with hosting the online features?
> I'd be glad to help


gbatemp/menudo gamercards?


----------



## waffle1995 (Jan 21, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> is there any way GBAtemp can help with hosting the online features?
> I'd be glad to help
> that would be cool!
> 
> ...


----------



## kiafazool (Jan 21, 2011)

WHAAAATTTTTT


IM SOOO SURPRISED


----------



## Legault0 (Jan 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can someone say HOW make it work with TTDS? There is no readme, so I just copied all files to root of my microsd (and then placed games in games directory).
When I try launch any game, screen goes black, and after second "akmenu4.nds not found." pops out. But this file IS on my card.
And when I copy only TTMENU files (no akaio, akmenu), when I try booting game - everytning just goes back to OS menu.
Someone can help? I have original TTDS, not clone.


----------



## redact (Jan 21, 2011)

Legault0 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give me just a second to look through my ftp for menudo backups and i'll try and find a pre-setup ysmenu "donor" package

edit: nvm, must've swapped hosts since then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit2: just downloaded the package to double check and the acekard package includes a ysmenu donor.


steps to use with YSMenu:
in "_menudo/donors" rename "nds.ini" to "nds.akaio.ini"
in the same directory rename "nds.ysmenu.ini" to "nds.ini"
install ysmenu as per usual with the exception that "ttmenu.dat" be renamed to "YSMenu.nds"
dldi patch the akmenu4.nds file (menudo executable) with TTDS dldi file and a program such as DLDIrc
rename patched nds file to "TTMENU.DAT" - note: from memory i think that's the name, if it's not that then obviously name it whatever the file is actually called for ttds

note to those saying launching a rom just goes to akaio or just goes to ysmenu: autoboot must be enabled in akaio/ysmenu

edit 3: iirc menudo had some troubles with ysmenu and certain sdhc cards (during testing one of my cards would not work with ttds but did with acekard but my 2gb sd worked with both)


----------



## Damian666 (Jan 21, 2011)

yeah a setup guide would be nice, i cant get it to work, just boots into akaio, and when i set the option to run last rom auto, it doesnt boot at all xd

but it looks frikking nice man, great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dami


----------



## ConJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome, my new micro sd arrives today. Just in time


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> is there any way GBAtemp can help with hosting the online features?
> I'd be glad to help
> That made my heart tingle. Seeing that my beloved site is now dead, seeing MENUdo's server spawning a new life would be a wish come true.
> 
> ...



Remember because i release the source, you guys should add up security measures if you plan to use it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wait is there a Wood loader?


----------



## chyyran (Jan 21, 2011)

This is great but I'll wait for a DSTWO compatble release. Since there's no license, everything is public domain right? Anyways, it's unfortunate that you had to go through such tough times SoulAnger. I hope that someone would pick this up and keep it alive and that GBAtemp would host the gamercard service, if not, I would be happy to use my old website to do it.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 21, 2011)

Wood loader attached
Requires CK3's .nds renamed to WoodR4 on the root of the SD card
Should work but I can't get to my DS to test.
Put it in Fat0:/_menudo/donors and rename to nds.ini
Download



			
				ron975 said:
			
		

> This is great but I'll wait for a DSTWO compatble release. Since there's no license, everything is public domain right? Anyways, it's unfortunate that you had to go through such tough times SoulAnger. I hope that someone would pick this up and keep it alive and that GBAtemp would host the gamercard service, if not, I would be happy to use my old website to do it.


The reason it doesn't work on SCDS2 is because the SCDS2 doesn't have a .NDS that can launch it. It might be possible for one to be made using the source code, or it might require asking TS.


----------



## firesavvy (Jan 21, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> this would be better if it could actual load rom games perfectly
> 
> QUOTE(Vigilante @ Jan 21 2011, 09:11 AM) Wait so this only works with acekard



obvious troll can be found in over 9000 internet forums, being obvious since at least 100 years ago.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 21, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to use menudo as a replacement for DS_Game? I'm pretty sure DS_Game is an NDS file, if not how about as a separate plugin?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 21, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS_Game?
What I mean is a NDS file that can be launched from say, moon shell and it will reboot into the SCDS2 GUI. Even then some tweaks need to be done and I think Taju (Is that his name?) was the only one who really had any knowledge of that stuff.

Though if comercial Rfm loading, for the SCDS2,  has been made for moon shell I'll be able to make an ini, it's very simple.


----------



## Boriar (Jan 21, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Thanks guys im touched. I'll release the source code when i get home. I also think there are some bugs, rom launching(?) and text. I reupload later.



Hey SoulAnger, I'm one of the doantors to your proyect (with the same nick on GameAsia). I doned my money freely, so I don't want any refound.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm very happy with that (but lately  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) release and sad for all the inconvenience, problems (with family and program) and bad situation on forums. There're many infamous people sayng senseless.
IMHO you should made at least one bug-fixed release meantime when more people have tested MENUdo. I really love  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MENUdo from Sabaw version. 

Long live to SoulAnger and his program


----------



## Rydian (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh man, I wonder if flash cart devs want to take this UI as their own.

Though I suppose only a few would be interested.



			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> Whats funny is that menuDO used to get trolled before it was released when he said he was busy but now when it is released everybody is acting nice... hypocrites


The people who posted before this post aren't the people who were trolling it.  Try not to group people who didn't do things into groups of people who did because they share something unrelated in common.  That's prejudice.


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2011)

SoulAnger: I recommend that you take some time with me to arrange setting up MenuDo to work with the GBAtemp servers
we should do this quick before people starting doing their custom builds and everything gets de-centralized


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 21, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> SoulAnger: I recommend that you take some time with me to arrange setting up MenuDo to work with the GBAtemp servers
> we should do this quick before people starting doing their custom builds and everything gets de-centralized



Nice, This will be a great added feature to gbatemp.


Just want to add that I hope this is entered in the Homebrew Bounty and it wins something for you cause you deserve it SoulAnger.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks SoulAnger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 21, 2011)

Is the akmenu4.nds file needed?
Acekard only.


----------



## VashTS (Jan 21, 2011)

i was excited now my excitement is subdued.  i might give it a try, it did look great when he showed it off.  

thanks for the release soulanger, too bad you couldn't make this thing 100% perfect.  is the source released?  i didn't see it in the first post.  maybe someone else can pick the project up.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Wood loader attached
> Requires CK3's .nds renamed to WoodR4 on the root of the SD card
> Should work but I can't get to my DS to test.
> Put it in Fat0:/_menudo/donors and rename to nds.ini
> ...


Your WoodR4 loader just takes me to the Wood GUI when i load the game not the game itself


----------



## ahds (Jan 21, 2011)

How do I install this on my R4? I dragged the files from the menudo folder onto my micro sd card but when I turn on my DS, it stays at the "Loading" screen


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 21, 2011)

So it just stays on the loading screen (one with the chicken) and it doesn't do anything.
//edit I also tried the 0.01a version and it does the same.


----------



## ~Stenny (Jan 21, 2011)

a little suggestion: attach the source code to the main post.

I will give this a try. thanks for the release. =)


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 21, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ThePowerOutage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feared it might. I'll take a look at the wood loader in dscovered.


----------



## breaktemp (Jan 21, 2011)

nice...i've always wondered what happened to the Gamenow.asia site  >_


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Every time I try to load a game, it just brings me to the AKAIO menu.


----------



## The Composer (Jan 21, 2011)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> Soul, I now know my donation was worth it.
> Thankyou for finally releasing it.
> 
> 
> ...



You are a very kind person. The god of videogames bless you.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 21, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Every time I try to load a game, it just brings me to the AKAIO menu.


Same. SoulAnger said to turn on AutoRun, but that didn't help. :/ Good thing it's open-source and someone can tweak it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, I think MENUdo has a high chance of winning the homebrew bounty special prize. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Assuming the GBAtemp collaboration goes well and we get GamerCards again, that is.


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 21, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Fixed font color during OS mode (pressing L)
> http://filetrip.net/f23711-MENUdo-Acekard-...e-fix-0-1a.html
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, don't know much about all of the DS's C APIs, but I think I'll take a look at that PHP...


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 21, 2011)

OMFG SIMPLY AMAZING!!!! it has a awesome design and the skins can be rly flexibe! just asking, it works using the ysmenu file right? so if u update the ysmenu' infolib the menudo will also use that updated ysmenu?
(loved the menuDo Virtue skin)


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 21, 2011)

Multiskin said:
			
		

> OMFG SIMPLY AMAZING!!!! it has a awesome design and the skins can be rly flexibe! just asking, it works using the ysmenu file right? so if u update the ysmenu' infolib the menudo will also use that updated ysmenu?
> (loved the menuDo Virtue skin)


Yep


----------



## bjorno (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine is stuck at the loading screen


----------



## tenentenen (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually, Menudo was released back in 1983:


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 21, 2011)

i'm tired of that menudo band shit ¬¬ 
and i got something rly strange!!! i try to run disgaea with menudo and ok it goes works ok
but my other games, when i try to run them, it opens ysmenu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




any tips of what it can be?


----------



## macgeek417 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hm, looking at that PHP, looks like you forgot to sanitize user input with mysql_real_escape_string in a couple spots...


----------



## breaktemp (Jan 21, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow...thanks for the video friend !!

* visuals are always helpful *


MENUdo Sourcecode 0.1:  

http://filetrip.net/f23712-MENUdo-Sourcecode-0-1.html


MENUdo Acekard - Official Releas... 0.1a:  

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=23711


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 21, 2011)

forget... it has something to do with the folder o.O only my /games/rpg folder games works. i will try to put all games there and see what happens


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 21, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same problem here


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 21, 2011)

I just wish that soulanger had actually consulted with us (the rest of the team, whom he completely discredits for some unknown reason) before releasing. While the site was down I took the liberty of completing my initial task, that is fixing the twitter integration to support oauth, and to optimise (more clean) the existing backend code (in particular the facebook integration).
Also I was willing to host the entire thing (seperately to his current project - a rather nice looking co-op orientated RPG).

That aside, we'll be offering support on setting up anything in #gamenow.asia on the GBAtemp IRC Network
(details on how to connect here: http://gbatemp.net/t240270-irc-guide )


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 21, 2011)

Rockstar,tehskull,a gay little catboy, did u tried to change the ini name in menudo/donors folder? i just swapped their name and it worked (with ysmenu), like nds.ini to nds.akmenu4.ini and nds.ysmenuini to nds.ini


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2011)

Is there a way I can disable WiFi features? It hangs when trying to connect sometimes...It booted OK the first time I tried, but when I pressed "L" to access "Shrink Mode", it just black screened...WiFi light was still flashing.

EDIT: Nevermind, found the option. Also Shrink Mode works now, perhaps it just doesn't work within the Doodle app?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Is there a way I can disable WiFi features? It hangs when trying to connect sometimes...It booted OK the first time I tried, but when I pressed "L" to access "Shrink Mode", it just black screened...WiFi light was still flashing.
> Boot up and go into the system settings, in there there is an option to turn it off.
> QUOTE(Multiskin @ Jan 21 2011, 12:50 PM) Rockstar,tehskull,a gay little catboy, did u tried to change the ini name in menudo/donors folder? i just swapped their name and it worked (with ysmenu), like nds.ini to nds.akmenu4.ini and nds.ysmenuini to nds.ini


I will try that in a bit. I had a problem with my card, so I had to reformat it.


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 21, 2011)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> SoulAnger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like it, drop me a PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That PHP was hard work for both me and Soul. I'll give a blank SQL Schema for the Server later. Also, Please if you edit the code, please leave some credit in there for the original coders. That's all we really ask. But seeing this release. and the source release. This is the first time any PHP code of mine has ever been released to the public, what makes it even better was that me and soul coded it as a team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You won't believe how I felt when I saw this. Tears are still coming to my eyes :')

Btw: Shoutout to #Gamenow.asia (Soul, you really should come back lol.) And I guess I can change my signature again.


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 21, 2011)

i think is somewhere in the config, just turn off conect with wifi and everything should be ok
btw my problem with the folders is solved, the menudo can't read ç/~/^/ in folders name, and i'm brazillian so my action games folder is called "ação" what makes menudo freeze and open ysmenu


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 21, 2011)

did anyone found the mexplorer? i saw that in a video but can't find now


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2011)

This should be able to work on M3 Real and M3i Zero (original, not the new version) if you rename the YSM3.nds to YSmenu.nds or just edit the file for YSM3


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I just wish that soulanger had actually consulted with us (the rest of the team, whom he completely discredits for some unknown reason) before releasing. While the site was down I took the liberty of completing my initial task, that is fixing the twitter integration to support oauth, and to optimise (more clean) the existing backend code (in particular the facebook integration).
> Also I was willing to host the entire thing (seperately to his current project - a rather nice looking co-op orientated RPG).
> 
> That aside, we'll be offering support on setting up anything in #gamenow.asia on the GBAtemp IRC Network
> ...


hmm, try copying the globalsettings.ini from the menudo package. then just change saveExt = 1 to saveExt = 0 or something
if dont doesnt work, try reading the thing i posted about donors in this thread. that might help you.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2011)

Question: Is it possible to have the autoboot stuff set to load .NDS files? I tried to do so in the settings, but it wouldn't let me select the top two options for some reason...Is there a way to do it manually by editing the INI? BTW, great work with this, highly commendable.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Jan 21, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Now wheres that guy that always called bullshit on Menudo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, oh please, OH PLEASE! tell me where I said it was never coming out...
I cannot EVER recall saying ANYTHING about it never being released, let alone saying I'd do anything (eating my foot? wtf?) if it did.
I got sick of the Menudo circlejerking of "OMG THEERS THIS KEWL FETURE! BUT I KANT TELL U GUISE BOUT IT CUZ I R BEETA TEESTER!" that had filled the Homebrew subforum almost THREE YEARS AGO. But of course... all the delusional Menudo fanboys e-raged about that and *made shit up* -- like me 'eating my foot', when the colloquialism is "eat my hat".


So now Menudo is released... in a gimped and (semi-?)buggy(?) state. Fanboys still think this project is fap-worthy?
I never had a problem with SoulAnger, it was his fanboys -- some of whom spoke solely on rumors and second (and third and fourth) hand information -- that were the problem. And SoulAnger didn't really help by making it so hush-hush secret-club members-only, but I cannot fault him on that -- I understand the need/desire to keep a project contained.

I never cared one way or the other about Menudo being released (or not), my issue was the constant circlejerking and lies and hype from people who knew nothing of the project.


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Question: Is it possible to have the autoboot stuff set to load .NDS files? I tried to do so in the settings, but it wouldn't let me select the top two options for some reason...Is there a way to do it manually by editing the INI? BTW, great work with this, highly commendable.


Sure, i do it alot. Fastest way to play games or use colors in a few millisecond.
\_menudo\settings.ini
for example add this:
startupUp     = fat0:/applications/art/colors.nds
and whenever you hold up during boot colors starts up instantly.
by default holding A allows you to run your previously played game in an instant.
Dang, these were all written in the wiki.. It would be awesome if server was still up..


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2011)

Multiskin said:
			
		

> did anyone found the mexplorer? i saw that in a video but can't find now
> It seems to only be accessible from some themes. Its accessible from "virtue" (a pretty darn nice theme btw). Also in "liquid". You just choose "explore card" from the main menu.
> 
> EDIT: Or you can set it as an autoboot, presumably on any theme.
> ...



Thanks for your help, and your great work in making this awesome OS.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 21, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not fussed about lack of credit, more that you could have made this release go quite a bit more smoothly - I understand you're not exactly going through the best of times, but you wouldn't have needed to explain yourself.
On a side note, glad to see my __init__.php somehow slipped into this release. xD


----------



## Damian666 (Jan 21, 2011)

oh for fuck  sake, can somebody please make a package with updated akaio and stuff?

this  is fucking my brains xd

Dami


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 21, 2011)

About a loader for WoodR4
Unfortunately this isn't possible without Taju (xennon++) AFAIK unless someone asks ywg to make a Wood loader or someone else with great knowledge makes one. (Great knowledge been WAIO source code XD)


----------



## RoMee (Jan 21, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> That aside, we'll be offering support on setting up anything in #gamenow.asia on the GBAtemp IRC Network
> (details on how to connect here: http://gbatemp.net/t240270-irc-guide )



why don't you guys just make a quick guide or something


----------



## corenting (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Soulanger.
I'm happy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to see the first official release of your great homebrew and thank you for sharing the source code with everybody.


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> .....
> Murphy's law applies to MENUdo remember?
> 
> 
> ...


I never read your posts but I totally agree with you, with this one. I have no idea howd those topic grow so fast, each page they add makes me feel weights and weights were added to my shoulders. Anyway thats the past now.. If you did do it for good, I thank you then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[offtopic] lol nice deadpool, avatar. wasnt that from the cable/deadpool comics run? I could have sworn it was from a panel.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 21, 2011)

@SoulAnger:
There is a way to choose the folder for games and homebrew?
I know there is a folder called *games* and *applications*, but, if you want to change to another folder, there is a way to do it?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2011)

What do the "CustomMenuActionX" (X is a number) options in the settings.ini do?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 21, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so the default globalsettings.ini with no changes made doesn't work.

I might switch back to the version of AKAIO packaged with MENUdo since it has Bypass AP (I didn't know it had it, which is why I wanted to update so badly), so everything should be fine. (As long as it works with KH: ReCoded, I'm fine with going back a few version)


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 21, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> About a loader for WoodR4
> Unfortunately this isn't possible without Taju (xennon++) AFAIK unless someone asks ywg to make a Wood loader or someone else with great knowledge makes one. (Great knowledge been WAIO source code XD)


It is indeed possible with WAIO, I had made a package for it back during the Beta, but kinda lost the pre-requisite files.


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 21, 2011)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> @SoulAnger:
> There is a way to choose the folder for games and homebrew?
> I know there is a folder called *games* and *applications*, but, if you want to change to another folder, there is a way to do it?
> if i remember correctly, you can change these to access folders in settings.
> ...



Odd, if nobody finds a solution by tomorrow, i'll squeeze in some time to package and check it with latest akaio.


----------



## Damian666 (Jan 21, 2011)

please do mate ^^

let us all enjoy this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dami


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 21, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already wrote that guide, why bother with another one?
anyway, link for the lazy: http://wbeuk2.mibbit.com/?id=b42d2caed8436...utoConnect=true


----------



## RoMee (Jan 21, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> I already wrote that guide, why bother with another one?
> anyway, link for the lazy: http://wbeuk2.mibbit.com/?id=b42d2caed8436...utoConnect=true
> 
> not talking about that
> ...


maybe a FAQ on it, since it's been so long and there's a lot of new people to the scene who never heard of menudo


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 21, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there used to be a wiki, but it disappeared along with the original site.
We'll be working on providing as much documentation as possible on everything, shadoweo has set up a google code repo to develop the backend, albeit without my extensive patchwork. 

if soulanger shows up on IRC, we may be able to rehost the wiki and even the forums.


----------



## anime4ever (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't understand why there was people who hated you.

I never saw people hate you (at least on this forum).


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 21, 2011)

Um... Pardon my ignorance, but what is this?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2011)

To tell you the truth, I downloaded the May 5 build of Menudoki after it went down, but now I feel quite guilty about that.. Thanks, Soulanger for the great software, tigris.
(Y)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 21, 2011)

anime4ever said:
			
		

> I don't understand why there was people who hated you.
> 
> I never saw people hate you (at least on this forum).
> you missed quite a lot, basically people were getting upset with it not being released. And his promises of potential release dates further incited that.
> ...


it's a firmware replacement for various DS flashcarts.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 21, 2011)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> anime4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking donations and then no release (and then threatening the people who used the leaked release) was the straw that broke the camel's back, but most of that wasn't soulanger.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Um... Pardon my ignorance, but what is this?


A very fully featured replacement menu for DS flashcards. It should work on any card, but can only load ROMs on a card where there is a loader available which supports autobooting a ROM from an INI file (i.e. reads a ROM location from INI and runs it when the loader is started). On other cards it can load homebrew. It also has a large number of other features, such as file organization, note taking, drawing, media playback and a whole host of WiFi features (such as automatic save backup, Twitter and Facebook integration, gamercard support), but at the moment anyway, those do not work because of the lack of a server. However, this may be fixed thanks to GBATemp offering to host the server-side of the WiFi stuff. 

On an unrelated note, after using it a few times I can say that this has taken the place of the default menu on my card, but I do have a minor issue or two with it. The primary one being that the icons of many of the homebrew on my card do not show up correctly. They show up fine in DSOrganize, but there are other loaders I have experienced with this issue. In some themes this is less of an issue when the filename is visible, but in others the filename is not there and I cannot tell what the homebrew is. Same goes for generic "PALib" homebrew, which very often have the same icon and text.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok so from what testing I've done, 1.8.1+ akmenu4.nds(renamed to akaio.nds) don't work for MENUdo. Even the akaio.nds in the MENUdo "fix" released a few hours ago.

The only real reason this is a problem is an issue is because people want to have the latest games that were fixed in 1.8.1 and 1.8.5 working, like KH: Re:Coded. These fixes aren't in akmenu4.nds, but rather in ak2loader.nds. So why not just update only the loader? That doesn't work either. The latest loaders are only compatible with the latest AKAIO. So we're kinda effed for now.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 21, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Ok so from what testing I've done, 1.8.1+ akmenu4.nds(renamed to akaio.nds) don't work for MENUdo. Even the akaio.nds in the MENUdo "fix" released a few hours ago.
> 
> The only real reason this is a problem is an issue is because people want to have the latest games that were fixed in 1.8.1 and 1.8.5 working, like KH: Re:Coded. These fixes aren't in akmenu4.nds, but rather in ak2loader.nds. So why not just update only the loader? That doesn't work either. The latest loaders are only compatible with the latest AKAIO. So we're kinda effed for now.


Has the autoload INI system of AKAIO changed at all? i.e. the system whereby the last run ROM is stored in an INI and autoboots at startup. Has the INI file changed layout? If so, that'd be the issue and is a very easy fix.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 21, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the threat was in place to buy more time, so that we could obtain the list of donators and actually release it to them. The hate was around beforehand, and it is mainly from a few individuals.


----------



## Astoria (Jan 21, 2011)

Is there any way of recover the server-side script for the gamertag and the sav?

I could host it in my webpage and i could make it public too


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 21, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's hoping.


----------



## Another World (Jan 21, 2011)

anime4ever said:
			
		

> I don't understand why there was people who hated you.
> 
> I never saw people hate you (at least on this forum).



i h8 u soul Anger!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 21, 2011)

Not trolling: What is Menudo?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 21, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Not trolling: What is Menudo?


Not trolling: Scroll up.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 21, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Not trolling: What is Menudo?


Think DSOrganize mixed with a few online features and a new ROM loading interface.

Thus people have been wanting it for a while.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jan 21, 2011)

I've read the whole thread but can't find a solution to this problem.

Whenever I try and load MenuDO, it's stuck on the loading screen. I am using AKAIO.

Edit - Just had to redownload.


----------



## Legaia (Jan 21, 2011)

i mixed up the akaio 1.8.5a and de menudo and all thigs work nice but the colors program keep show a message that i have to use a ds lite to full execute btw i'm use in a dsixl


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 21, 2011)

Legaia said:
			
		

> i mixed up the akaio 1.8.5a and de menudo and all thigs work nice but the colors program keep show a message that i have to use a ds lite to full execute btw i'm use in a dsixl



This is probably a bug in PAlib.

To anyone looking for the server, do not download the FileTrip package as it will be out-of-date. I have started an SVN for maintaining the server package and am currently in the process of documenting while two other coders are fixing issues that have arisen and hopefully resurrecting the database schema that will be needed.

For now: http://menudo-brotherband.googlecode.com


----------



## Rydian (Jan 21, 2011)

The message in Colors is because the DSi/XL does not have pressure-sensitivity on the touch screen, while the DS/Lite does.


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 21, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The message in Colors is because the DSi/XL does not have pressure-sensitivity on the touch screen, while the DS/Lite does.




Ooo thank you did not know this.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 21, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The message in Colors is because the DSi/XL does not have pressure-sensitivity on the touch screen, while the DS/Lite does.


That's odd, why would Nintendo take out a feature like that? Luckily, I have a DSlite.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 21, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It costs money and was not used.  So why leave it in?


----------



## Relf (Jan 21, 2011)

Trolling?
Why on Earth would someone troll this? It looks really cool, I'll give it a try as soon as I can!


----------



## amaro (Jan 21, 2011)

I put it on M3Real in auto-boot and it works perfectly!


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 21, 2011)

Also, I dunno if it was posted earlier in this thread or not, but MENUdo does have theme support. I will release the theme pack (I have it stored on my laptop) when I get the time.


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 21, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Also, I dunno if it was posted earlier in this thread or not, but MENUdo does have theme support. I will release the theme pack (I have it stored on my laptop) when I get the time.



Get on in the channel


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 21, 2011)

don't u guys think it's a bit slow to boot? and sometimes i get a black/white screen after the boot, it can be easyly fix by pressing b in the "chicken" image, i'm just asking to see if anyone get's the same thing... but btw it's still worth the 2011 homebrew  prize XD if this is the first release, what should we wait in 2 months? maybe wood is losing is place.


----------



## mrtofu (Jan 21, 2011)

.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2011)

malapo said:
			
		

> I have the menu working on my AKAIO acekard 2 but games won't load, music won't play, and changing themes sometimes crash you.
> 
> This is still a great project though.


I hardly qualify that as working


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 21, 2011)

malapo said:
			
		

> I have the menu working on my AKAIO acekard 2 but games won't load, music won't play, and changing themes sometimes crash you.
> 
> This is still a great project though.



We've already heard of some problems with the AKAIO support breaking with the newest builds of it, Music player was never actually finished unfortunately and the themes are partly memory issues.

Also any experienced C coders wanting to continue this project, we're setting up a team for the client and are looking for others.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got booting and rom loading working with M3i- now I'm just trying to figure out how to autoboot to MENUdo...
Which M3i firmwares support autobooting?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 21, 2011)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> I've got booting and rom loading working with M3i- now I'm just trying to figure out how to autoboot to MENUdo...
> Which M3i firmwares support autobooting?


I believe touchpod can autoboot


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 21, 2011)

Snorlax: Did I give you the WoodR4 files? We need that posted here and I can't get it anymore.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 21, 2011)

ShadowEO said:
			
		

> Snorlax: Did I give you the WoodR4 files? We need that posted here and I can't get it anymore.


I don't remember you giving me any files, except for maybe some themes.


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Jan 21, 2011)

Where do the mp3 files for music go?


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 21, 2011)

Snorlax said:
			
		

> ShadowEO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, as of this time, the Music Player is unfinished. We're currently unsure of when this will be finished. We're in the process of trying to creating a team to try and restart the project. Hopefully get some of the features done.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 22, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to install this? I just tried and apparently I don't know how to do it. I have an Acekard 2i: and these are the files that I have on it:

Games
Homebrew
ak2icon.ico
autorun.inf
_aio
akmenu4.nds

I have no idea how to install this. So thanks.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how to install this? I just tried and apparently I don't know how to do it. I have an Acekard 2i: and these are the files that I have on it:
> 
> Games
> Homebrew
> ...


You need the non-fix version. Seems to me like you only got the fix which doesn't have the _menudo folder.


----------



## Irock23 (Jan 22, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how to install this? I just tried and apparently I don't know how to do it. I have an Acekard 2i: and these are the files that I have on it:
> 
> Games
> Homebrew
> ...


You need to copy the games, applications, _menudo, _aio, akaio.nds, and akmenu4.nds.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Is there away to have this run both through YSMenu and AKAIO without having to rename the files in the nds.ini?


----------



## redact (Jan 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Is there away to have this run both through YSMenu and AKAIO without having to rename the files in the nds.ini?


no, menudo needs to know what file to boot which is why there is more than one config file.. 
only "nds.ini" is used so the other is just named nds.ysmenu.ini so you can tell that's it's the ysmenu config

edit: if somebody was willing to have a look at the source and add in some card detection (eg, "ey, i'm running on an ak2 right now") then they could make it use a certain ini for each case but that would require updating every time a new card that is compatible with menudo is released...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite possibly like the extlink, using a DLDI detection to detect the card, then link it up the proper boot location.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 22, 2011)

Irock23 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help. I got it installed. But I'm just confused about one thing:

I had AKAIO, so how do you activate Anti-Piracy Bypass to games now?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 22, 2011)

AAP won't work/exist on MenuDO, as it was compiled with an older version of AKAIO that lacks that feature (as it is very recent).


----------



## none888 (Jan 22, 2011)

how can i autoboot ysmenu


----------



## EpicJungle (Jan 22, 2011)

LOL, at first I thought the title on the front page meant: "Men You Do"... 

Anyways, its about time! Imma download it immeadiately


----------



## redact (Jan 22, 2011)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> LOL, at first I thought the title on the front page meant: "Men You Do"...
> 
> Anyways, its about time! Imma download it immeadiately


it was intended that way.
another world was ribbing soul (he's always referred to it that way)


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> AAP won't work/exist on MenuDO, as it was compiled with an older version of AKAIO that lacks that feature (as it is very recent).


You can manually update AKAIO yourself, although 1.8.5a seems to have automatic ROM loading broken....


----------



## EpicJungle (Jan 22, 2011)

again, nvm! >.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t224657-wood-r4-dscovef...with-dscoveflow

Can we do something similiar for wood


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay so, I try to run a rom and it goes back to AKAIO 1.8.1.
If I try to run anything at all from there it sticks.
Homebrew seems fine through menudo itself.
What do?


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 22, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I never heard of Menudo. What is it exactly?


An alternate OS......It's pretty good, try it. /pun


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 22, 2011)

May we get a video please?


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 22, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> May we get a video please?


I'm sure the news will spread, and there will be plenty of videos.

edit: here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0aJLo3etaY

It's the preview, so I'm not sue how much of a diff. there is to the newly released version.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 22, 2011)

I cant seem to get moonshell to run. from MenuDo. I figure getting to AKAIO from MenuDo and loading games that need AAP and Moonshell would be a fix for now but when I go to browse card and try to load AKAIO from there, I just get a white screen. should I stick a AKAIO.nds file in my applications folder and maybe that might help or should I just wait for a fix?

EDIT: Nevermind on the AAP games Its just Moonshell I have a problem with. Anyone else having the same issue? Aside from that this is a GREAT piece of software. Hopefully there will be a DSi theme soon.


----------



## yewbowguy (Jan 22, 2011)

is it possible for all of us to chip in and relaunch gamenow.asia ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> I cant seem to get moonshell to run. from MenuDo. I figure getting to AKAIO from MenuDo and loading games that need AAP and Moonshell would be a fix for now but when I go to browse card and try to load AKAIO from there, I just get a white screen. should I stick a AKAIO.nds file in my applications folder and maybe that might help or should I just wait for a fix?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind on the AAP games Its just Moonshell I have a problem with. Anyone else having the same issue? Aside from that this is a GREAT piece of software. Hopefully there will be a DSi theme soon.


There is a DSi Menu Theme


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the _menuDO/themes folder?


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 22, 2011)

Damn, I run 1.8.5a which means it won't work. Gives me that can't find akmenu4 error as if I'm runing normal 18.5. I guess I'll wait.


----------



## thakadesign (Jan 22, 2011)

hello friends
where I put my music player to play on?
r4 on my ps3 the theme of liquid with the numbers hint she hardly made anyone know how to fix this? 
program and the most perfect theme ..
abrass


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 22, 2011)

OK. after reading 14 pages, I guess the question I'm trying to ask is this...

"How do I apply the DSi theme" I know where to find it but I want to apply it and Im not sure if it's a matter of placing files in certain spots on my SD Card or if it's something that must be done in the actual MenuDo app.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

Press L
Click the Screen icon on the left
Choose DSi Theme
Press A


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I am hoping this will be ported to other flashcarts


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Press L
> Click the Screen icon on the left
> Choose DSi Theme
> Press A



Thanks! I just like to have my things look uniformed! Having the XMB as my theme was kinda awkward. On a side note, The words for the DSi theme are a bit garbled. Im not sure if I have the latest version of MenuDo but that's how it is on the copy that I have. I'm not complaining but simply making notes. While I'm at it let me just list a few things

- Words tend to be a bit garbled in some areas. More so in the DSi Theme than on the XMB theme but I have yet to check out the others.

- Moonshell gives a DLDI error (I'm using a AceKard2i on my DSi)

- Sleep mode does not work (at least on a DSi) You get the conformation sounds when you open and close the unit but that's it. There's no blinking LED showing that your unit is sleeping and if you open your system a tiny bit, you can tell that the screens are on. On the plus, auto screen dimming (while the system is not in use) does work.

-When browsing your games, there tends to be "black spots" on the list. In the XMB theme, it's not so bad since the background is mostly black anywho and you can still see the white words. In the DSi theme you get moments of black sections where all you can see are the words for the games but nothing else.

-I cant figure out how to get to AKAIO. If I try to load it through the file browser it does one of two things, a) it gives me a white screen or b) it loads the last game I was trying to play (provided I tried to load a game fairly recently). Now In a way "B" is a really good thing for loading trouble games (kinda like a back door) but I can also see where this can be a pain after a while.

Other Thoughts

This app can honestly bring new life back to the generation 1 DS systems (DS, Lite, i, XL. I consider 3DS as gen 2 since 3DS games come on a totally new beast of a game card and the following iterations will more likely use the 3DS as a base just like how the Lite, i and XL used DS classic as a base). If you couple this app and its wifi features with some good themes (maybe a 3DS theme in the future) and a homebrew browser section (or call it a Homebrew shop for fun), this could really blow up into something amazing. Yes, sure, a lot of us are hyped about the 3DS system but I dont see any reason to kill off a good thing, especially with a breakthrough app like this hitting the scene!


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 22, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mind if I copy paste that for future reference to features that need added? I'm also not sure what's happening with your AKAIO, The sleep function had not been properly finished, The themes issues are memory problems and those will be a little time consuming to fix. Words Garbled, Again memory issues (The themes are actually pretty memory intensive (Especially my themes)). Uhh as for the MoonShell problem, I have never honestly ran into that problem, MSHL2 worked fine for me when I had been using it.


----------



## thakadesign (Jan 22, 2011)

if anyone knows my answer i asked my question up there...


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

For those who want an all-in-one place for MENUdo, I made a (possibly) temporary website to grab MENUdo and choose your individual themes you want, for customization purposes. 

You can check it out here. If there's anything else you want to see added (FAQ, more instructions, etc) then drop me a PM.


----------



## whos_next (Jan 22, 2011)

Yey! I manage to load my back-up games with AKAIO 1.8.5a on MenuDo (instead of going to akaio like before, it now loads the game with akaio's loader) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just edited the last two line in the _menudo\donors\nds.ini

Before:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> lastLoaded = fat:%s
> shortPathNDS = fat:%x
> 
> After:
> ...



Akaio's autorun must be enabled too.

autorunWithLastRom = 1

Even AAP and Soft-reset works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this helps everyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks SoulAnger and the rest of the team! Menudo is so awesome!


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

whos_next said:
			
		

> Yey! I manage to load my back-up games with AKAIO 1.8.5a on MenuDo (instead of going to akaio like before, it now loads the game with akaio's loader)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...And AKAIO automatically loads the ROM when it switches to it? Interesting... interesting indeed.... I've been trying to get this to work for a week now, and made no progress. If this works as I just mentioned, then you've done me and the rest of the community a huge favor.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll just wait this out until a pack is out with a later version of akaio for acekard 2. :3.


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 22, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> whos_next said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, we were trying to figure this out all day lol


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a question. What is the compatibility with different flash carts with this?

I don't want to try it on my Original R4 for example if most of it isn't going to work. Is this made primarily for the Acekard, or was R4 compatibility included? The bit of information in the first post doesn't really say yes or no in terms of that, so I just want to make sure.

I would just try it really, but I lack a MicroSD card right now.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 22, 2011)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> I'll just wait this out until a pack is out with a later version of akaio for acekard 2. :3.



...can't you change it yourself?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 22, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I have a question. What is the compatibility with different flash carts with this?
> 
> I don't want to try it on my Original R4 for example if most of it isn't going to work. Is this made primarily for the Acekard, or was R4 compatibility included? The bit of information in the first post doesn't really say yes or no in terms of that, so I just want to make sure.
> 
> I would just try it really, but I lack a MicroSD card right now.


It's compatibility pretty much consists of all things that can autoboot roms (ie. ysmenu, AKAIO)....


----------



## whos_next (Jan 22, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> whos_next said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, after hitting the A button, the upper screen turned into bright purple for a second then you'll see a quick glimpse of akaio menu loading the game,  I was surprised it worked! If I can I'll try to make a video of it later


----------



## Justin121994 (Jan 22, 2011)

Fine. Evo.lve...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 22, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was asking if it would even boot up and work on an Original R4 really. :3

I sort of meant how well it worked with a flash cart, but now I suppose I should ask *how* it works in general. Does it basically use files from different firmware set ups to boot the game in a specified way without actually having to boot the base firmware such as AKAIO or YSMenu? This has me really curious, and I just heard the name of it very recently (only a little over a year into the DS scene as it stands). I'm not sure *exactly* what it does.

Anybody with some precise details that aren't super techie like would be great if anybody is willing to really explain it.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe get a Git or SVN going to centralize it more so that it doesn't get out of GBAtemp's usablity.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 22, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I was asking if it would even boot up and work on an Original R4 really. :3
> 
> I sort of meant how well it worked with a flash cart, but now I suppose I should ask *how* it works in general. Does it basically use files from different firmware set ups to boot the game in a specified way without actually having to boot the base firmware such as AKAIO or YSMenu? This has me really curious, and I just heard the name of it very recently (only a little over a year into the DS scene as it stands). I'm not sure *exactly* what it does.
> 
> Anybody with some precise details that aren't super techie like would be great if anybody is willing to really explain it.


From what I can tell, it uses the autoboot feature from either YSMenu or AKAIO. In either of the two, the regular UI is pretty much skipped and the last game played is loaded on boot (both of these can have the game's filepath recorded in the .ini file, ysmenu.ini or globalsettings.ini). MENUdo looks like it just modifies the ini file to place the game name in and then boot the kernel's nds (ysmenu/akmenu4.nds). IIRC this is a similar method to the way Moonshell2 could load roms as well as the function of inilink from Taiju.

-edit-
btw I've only been here for about a year to a year and a half.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 22, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This makes it sound as if it is difficult to load different games consistently. The whole concept of MenuDo confuses me without actually using it. I guess I'll try it out some when my MicroSD card shows up.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 22, 2011)

I still can't figure out how to install this.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but -
- Extract it all to microSD root
- Do what whos_next said
- Run akaio.nds
...?


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

Got it! I got MENUdo working with the text bug fix applied and AKAIO 1.8.5a eating out of the palm of its hand. Uploading the new version to the MENUdo website. Will provide a link once it's published.

NOTE: This is only for the AceKard lineup of flash cards.

EDIT: It's up. Come and get it!


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 22, 2011)

So, I just put this on the root of my mSD and let it overwrite everything it needs to?


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> So, I just put this on the root of my mSD and let it overwrite everything it needs to?


It's best to manually delete your _aio folder, _menudo folder, akaio.nds, and akmenu4.nds and then copy those over from the one you downloaded.
Then yeah, just copy to the root of your SD card and pop it into your AceKard. That should be all.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Got it! I got MENUdo working with the text bug fix applied and AKAIO 1.8.5a eating out of the palm of its hand. Uploading the new version to the MENUdo website. Will provide a link once it's published.
> 
> NOTE: This is only for the AceKard lineup of flash cards.
> 
> EDIT: It's up. Come and get it!


I love you


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Got it! I got MENUdo working with the text bug fix applied and AKAIO 1.8.5a eating out of the palm of its hand. Uploading the new version to the MENUdo website. Will provide a link once it's published.
> 
> NOTE: This is only for the AceKard lineup of flash cards.
> 
> EDIT: It's up. Come and get it!



You might want to add a link to the svn for the BrotherBand stuff http://menudo-brotherband.googlecode.com/ on your website.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

gbatempfan1 said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea. Aaaaaand done.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 22, 2011)

ShadowEO said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go ahead and use my post for any research you need to do, ect. Like I said, that wasn't a list of complaints but just something I jotted down in hopes that it would help a programmer. Any testing that I can do to help the cause I'll gladly do. I'm thinking about re-formatting my card to see if that will fix Moonshell 2.10. Gotta clear out some space on my PC first to backup my files. I just want to see this program at its best. I think MenuDo will be the future on the DS systems.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 22, 2011)

Minor complaint: since I can't stand-alone boot AKAIO, I can't wifi update my usrcheat.dat. Minor minor minor complaint. Don't work on this before more important features.

Slightly less on-topic: Can't wait until the Cat Boy makes a theme or 2 for this.


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like skyline got it working on the latest AKAIO. If I recall correctly, there's a ys loader in the donor folder, so wood is whats left. I'll see what I could do with wood. Once done, I'll pack everything as well as a build that allows you to switch servers by changing a file.
Oh, btw I uploaded the recent fix wrong. It seems I uploaded akaio.nds instead of akmenu4.nds, if you guys cant wait for the next upload. You can fix this by renaming TTMENU.DAT to akmenu4.nds then dldipatch it using the dldi found in the _aio folder.



			
				TehSkull said:
			
		

> Minor complaint: since I can't stand-alone boot AKAIO, I can't wifi update my usrcheat.dat. Minor minor minor complaint. Don't work on this before more important features.


Hold B during rom launch.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Minor complaint: since I can't stand-alone boot AKAIO, I can't wifi update my usrcheat.dat. Minor minor minor complaint. Don't work on this before more important features.
> 
> Slightly less on-topic: Can't wait until the Cat Boy makes a theme or 2 for this.


Hold B when loading a rom?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 22, 2011)

Possible Wood compatibility eh? I will definitely look forward to that.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 22, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Looks like skyline got it working on the latest AKAIO. If I recall correctly, there's a ys loader in the donor folder, so wood is whats left. I'll see what I could do with wood. Once done, I'll pack everything as well as a build that allows you to switch servers by changing a file.
> Oh, btw I uploaded the recent fix wrong. It seems I uploaded akaio.nds instead of akmenu4.nds, if you guys cant wait for the next upload. You can fix this by renaming TTMENU.DAT to akmenu4.nds then dldipatch it using the dldi found in the _aio folder.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jan 22, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Is this common knowledge? Or did I skim over it in one of the readmes or something?


It's the default for both YSMenu and AKAIO to stop autoboot from...autobooting xD.


----------



## redact (Jan 22, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> May we get a video please?


of an older build and very blurry but if you don't have access to a ds at the moment to try it then this will give you a look at the menu..


----------



## Prof. 9 (Jan 22, 2011)

Where do cheats go?


----------



## blueshockz (Jan 22, 2011)

Offtopic: I smell Homebrew Bounty Winner.

This is a great homebrew btw. Is the Media Player working right now?where do i put my music?Do I create a folder named "music"?
I installed the latest menudo with 1.8.5 akaio..and its working deliciously....


----------



## Sonik121 (Jan 22, 2011)

I was ecstatic the first time i ever found out about Menudo. I never helped but i waited patiently and offered my help to soulanger.
Menudo is a (pardon me) a fucking masterpiece of homebrew on the ds imo. I'm sure someone or some people will pick up the source code and continue this project to one day release it as the GamingOs soulanger hoped it would be.

You made promises that you couldn't keep yes, but this was something that was being done in your spare time for free. It was something everyone could use for no charge and admire and show off to their friends.
Hard times affect badly, recently my family went through hard times with our business being shut down for pretty much a year. So soulanger, i hope you get back on your feet soon and thank-you for releasing this to the community. It may not be tidy or finished but god damn it, its still fucking sexy.


----------



## Damian666 (Jan 22, 2011)

nice guys, that updated package with akaio works fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great stuff ^^

Dami


----------



## obito (Jan 22, 2011)

salamat!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





can't wait to have a taste!


----------



## amaro (Jan 22, 2011)

Menudo for M3Real  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://filetrip.net/f23731-menudo_m3real-1-0.html


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Slightly less on-topic: Can't wait until the Cat Boy makes a theme or 2 for this.


Once I figure out how to make themes for it, I will be porting over some of my favorite themes as well as making some new ones


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

amaro said:
			
		

> Menudo for M3Real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that use wood M3?


----------



## amaro (Jan 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> amaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woodm3 not work but contains YSM3 and it works


----------



## eosia (Jan 22, 2011)

hmm 2 question 
is thats for only DSi ?
will work that on r4 ultra?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

eosia said:
			
		

> hmm 2 question
> is thats for only DSi ?
> will work that on r4 ultra?


1.No
2.Yes but use akAIO


----------



## eosia (Jan 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> eosia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the fast answer but can u explin it to me better ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

eosia said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Download menuDO for acekard from menudo.co.nr
Download akAIO 1.8.1 for R4 Ultra from your site
replace akaio.nds with your akmenu4.nds(rename to akaio.nds)
replace the _aio folders


----------



## eosia (Jan 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> eosia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chnage akmenu4.nds to akaio.nds ?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

eosia said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No rename the akmenu4.nds in your akaio 1.8.1 from the r4 ultra site to akaio.nds and replace it with the one supplied in menuDO


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 22, 2011)

Is there any news about the compatibility with Wood?


----------



## eosia (Jan 22, 2011)

ok now it works but i can see the cool themes and the other things


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> Is there any news about the compatibility with Wood?


We need autoboot function to load roms.
I PM'd YWG and he said the feature is planned


----------



## KirovAir (Jan 22, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Darkmystery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet. Never thought that my sisters M3 Simply would beat my CycloDS, compatibility wise, and GUI wise.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup its pretty much impossible for CycloDS to load roms with this


----------



## Depravo (Jan 22, 2011)

Who's responsible for taking over development?


----------



## eosia (Jan 22, 2011)

ok now doesnt work i only se the sceen witout any folders i cant do nothing , 
but how to accede to the MEnuDO menu ? isnt it a OS ??


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

eosia said:
			
		

> ok now doesnt work i only se the sceen witout any folders i cant do nothing ,
> but how to accede to the MEnuDO menu ? isnt it a OS ??
> what is your flashcarts site?
> 
> ...


ShadowEO


----------



## eosia (Jan 22, 2011)

r4ultra.com 

i done what you said but now


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

eosia said:
			
		

> r4ultra.com
> 
> i done what you said but now


since im so awesome ill make a package for you
just mke you microsd how it was before mmenudo


----------



## eosia (Jan 22, 2011)

ill format it ??


----------



## lewyp1 (Jan 22, 2011)

sorry for the noob question but do i put everything in the rar file onto my r4 for it to work?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 22, 2011)

lewyp1 said:
			
		

> sorry for the noob question but do i put everything in the rar file onto my r4 for it to work?


You don't need _aio or akaio.nds. And you can rename akmenu4.nds to menudo.nds if you don't want it to autoboot, or rename it to the name of your cards kernel to have it autoboot. ROM loading won't work without a little bit of work (not sure exactly what you'd have to do, and I don't care about this part).


----------



## eosia (Jan 22, 2011)

lewyp1 , unzip the rar file


----------



## EpicJungle (Jan 22, 2011)

Is anyone gonna continue this project?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 22, 2011)

eosia said:
			
		

> ill format it ??


yeah that would be best just format it:
Make a games folder.. put your roms in it
Download this http://www.sendspace.com/file/6nuyb2
copy everything to your root
run menuDO.nds from the menu
try loading a game


----------



## lewyp1 (Jan 22, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> lewyp1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers


----------



## KevFan (Jan 22, 2011)

emmm....forgive my ignorance and naiiveness but......i do recall something about menudo supporting rom loading natively for a designated cart...... i'm just wondering is this true or not.....


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

45gc said:
			
		

> emmm....forgive my ignorance and naiiveness but......i do recall something about menudo supporting rom loading natively for a designated cart...... i'm just wondering is this true or not.....


It was true at one point, then it was changed to just use external means such as YSMenu and AKAIO


----------



## thakadesign (Jan 22, 2011)

where I put the music player to play on the menu? and my psp theme liquid is buggy when someone knows what can be?
how do I activate the moonshell that is off?
I use the r4 III updgrate boot and load all roms and games ...
grateful.


----------



## ShadowEO (Jan 22, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> lewyp1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Moonshell can be changed to run in the menu through the configuration, just look through and mess with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Music Player on the menu doesn't work as it was a feature that was ripped from the release due to it not working.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

Updating my site right now with the package for M3 Real, thanks amaro for "localizing" it for the M3 Real.

EDIT: Done.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

I will be making a Supercard DSone(i) Version in a bit


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I will be making a Supercard DSone(i) Version in a bit


PM me the link to it once you're done and it's working and I'll throw it onto the site as well.


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I will be making a Supercard DSone(i) Version in a bit


Guess I need to start searching for my DSOne.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shall be getting a PM in a couple of minutes, I am almost done


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try using the newly implemented submission form on the website, I want to see how it's going to work.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just sent it.
I do need someone to test out to make sure the soft-reset works. Mine doesn't work, but my Supercard has been giving me shit lately and I might need a new one


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the submission works just fine. I'll work right now on getting up onto the site.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Well, the submission works just fine. I'll work right now on getting up onto the site.


That is good. I will poke around to make sure it's not Menudo that it's busted on my card.

Still if someone with a Supercard DSone(i) could you please test it out, when it is put up to make sure it works. I can't seem to confirm if it works or not on mine


----------



## Ruffy94 (Jan 22, 2011)

Great homebrew, thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'm having a issue: how I load ROMs without the autoboot (renaming akmenu4.nds to something else)? When I load a rom, it boots to the AKAIO menu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ruffy94 said:
			
		

> Great homebrew, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try using the copy of MENUdo for the AceKard from my website. Link's in my signature.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Ruffy94 said:
			
		

> Great homebrew, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Download the latest version, Here
It uses the latest AKAIO


----------



## chyyran (Jan 22, 2011)

Anything on a DSTWO version as a plugin? I'll poke around the DSTWO System files.

Does anyone know what file the DSTWO uses as a loader? Or is there an external loader in the SDK


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2011)

Menudo.. *sniff*


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 22, 2011)

The Supercard version just shows a MicroSD card with a smiley and it says loading.
//edit Just in case, I also tried DLDI patching it but the result is the same.


----------



## Ruffy94 (Jan 22, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Ruffy94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will try that!


----------



## thakadesign (Jan 22, 2011)

is there any way I can load games by wood or Waio or if there is any plugin?


----------



## basher11 (Jan 22, 2011)

thakadesign said:
			
		

> is there any way I can load games by wood or Waio or if there is any plugin?
> for wood
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Splych (Jan 22, 2011)

oh man . . .
no wonder i couldn't get onto the forum before :\
thanks again for releasing it SoulAnger !
really appreciated .


----------



## thakadesign (Jan 22, 2011)

for now I'll load my roms by ysmenu be able to load up the wood ... still the menudo and perfect.
grateful..


----------



## Irock23 (Jan 22, 2011)

This may have been answered already, but I don't feel like going through 20 pages, but how do you use cheats with the games with MENUdo?


----------



## Multiskin (Jan 22, 2011)

Irock23 said:
			
		

> This may have been answered already, but I don't feel like going through 20 pages, but how do you use cheats with the games with MENUdo?



i also need to know, they said something about using the firmware cheats... but i dont get it.... do we need to use the ysmenu/wood cheats? the r4/acekard/etc.. firmware cheats? everything i get when i press the browse cheats button is just angry!!!

btw i have colors! and dsorganize in my ds, the are show in the mpad but when i click... nothing happens, but if i go to applications and click them they work


----------



## KevFan (Jan 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> 45gc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.....I was hoping that it was still going to be implemented  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....Then shouldn't the half-implemented features like cheats,play with/without wifi been removed then.....


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 22, 2011)

Multiskin said:
			
		

> Irock23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might have something to do with the files _DS_MENU.DAT and TTMENU.DAT left out of Skyline's versions. I don't know the purpose of those files, but they were in the original release and were altered in the 0.1a fix SoulAnger released.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 22, 2011)

TTMENU.DAT -> YSMenu users.
dont think it's useful for ackeard users?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 22, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> TTMENU.DAT -> YSMenu users.
> dont think it's useful for ackeard users?


I've only ever owned an acekard so I have no idea what they're for. @[email protected]


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

How do I go about making themes for this? Has there been a program made yet to help create themes?


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

thakadesign said:
			
		

> is there any way I can load games by wood or Waio or if there is any plugin?


As it has been answered many times on this thread already...
NO.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

thakadesign said:
			
		

> is there any way I can load games by wood or Waio or if there is any plugin?


No, use YSmenu for now


----------



## SifJar (Jan 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> How do I go about making themes for this? Has there been a program made yet to help create themes?


I believe you can do it on the DS itself from within MenuDO. I accessed theme editing stuff yesterday, but can't remember how...I'll try and find it again.

EDIT: Enter Shrink Mode and tap the arrow pointing right, then select the third icon (just above the arrow not pointing left). This lets you edit the current theme.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 22, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe there was. Might want to hit us up on the irc (gamenow.asia on GBAtemp as you know) and ask around.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might check that out. I am not that big a fan of IRC myself.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 22, 2011)

For those with akAIO who want cheats. Choose the liquid theme as it is easier to navigate then choose explore card. Double click the akmenu.nds file in the root and hold down B to prevent autorun. This will place you back in the akIAO menu where you can change the cheats or adjust other game settings. Soft reset should place you back in Menudo otherwise hard reset.

It is an interesting frontend. I think I still prefer using moonshell as a frontend it is just unfortunate this option has been closed to many with the burying of the Xenon wrappers and loaders. 

Now there is an interesting project. If anyone could get the loaders / forwarders from menudo to work on moonshell2 as a replacement for Taiju's forbidden files, we could then resurrect the MAIO projects.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> For those with akAIO who want cheats. Choose the liquid theme as it is easier to navigate then choose explore card. Double click the akmenu.nds file in the root and hold down B to prevent autorun. This will place you back in the akIAO menu where you can change the cheats or adjust other game settings. Soft reset should place you back in Menudo otherwise hard reset.
> 
> It is an interesting frontend. I think I still prefer using moonshell as a frontend it is just unfortunate this option has been closed to many with the burying of the Xenon wrappers and loaders.
> 
> Now there is an interesting project. If anyone could get the loaders / forwarders from menudo to work on moonshell2 as a replacement for Taiju's forbidden files, we could then resurrect the MAIO projects.


Too work for something that can be done easier, just go into your games, click on a game, hold B and there you go.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 22, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forehead slap!! Thanks cat boy.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem


----------



## steves334 (Jan 23, 2011)

LOL @ the apology. who fucken cares!?!?!?! hahahaha


The menudo guy must be GAY CATBOY's boyfriend!!!!


----------



## Sonik121 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just tested it on my TTDS with YsMenu and it's pretty awesome. Some minor things i've found:
I can't load any roms
When trying to load moonshell 2.10 through the multimedia section i cant press it
Garbled Text here and there


I'm pretty sure they've been posted but yeh.
Anyway THIS IS AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope a group or someone keeps developing this. I've heard Shadow and some people are, is this true?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey I though Soulanger said he would release the source code so it can be improved by someone else


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Hey I though Soulanger said he would release the source code so it can be improved by someone else


menudo.co.nr
Click downloads


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link


----------



## Ryukouki (Jan 23, 2011)

You lazy ass. Type what you see above.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 23, 2011)

Quick note for anyone using an Acekard and having a DLDI issue with moonshell. Just use the hold B while loading game trick to get to AKAIO. Once there, you can simply navigate moonshell and load from there.


----------



## player594 (Jan 23, 2011)

I use a R4 SDHC with YSmenu. When I try to launch games from MENuDO it goes to a pink upper screen and black lower then freezes there. I changed the ini files as suggested but can't seem to get it to work right. What have I done wrong?


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 23, 2011)

player594 said:
			
		

> I use a R4 SDHC with YSmenu. When I try to launch games from MENuDO it goes to a pink upper screen and black lower then freezes there. I changed the ini files as suggested but can't seem to get it to work right. What have I done wrong?


Try the Generic version of MENUdo from the site in my sig.

Also, thanks to GBAtemp's very own Rockstar, there is now a localized version of MENUdo for the R4i Ultra on the site.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jan 23, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> player594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to my legendary tl;dr'ing skills, I must ask...

Do I still have to do what whos_next said on your Acekard version of menuDO?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> player594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um I put that


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad! Got my submissions mixed up.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am gonna submit something people will love


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I am gonna submit something people will love


Did you ever! It's getting put on the site right now.


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I am gonna submit something people will love
> A three-headed monkey?
> 
> 
> ...


Theme scripting can be done in real time, just press L look around the programs found in the left side. One of the worse things that was lost in the wiki, are the tutorials that helps people to theme. >_< The 8 BMP filetypes are quite complex to understand without them. Although, they can be saved thanks to the backup of the database i found. I think shadoweo's team is trying to recover it as we speak.

I'll be releasing a new package later, together with the new build. (changes pink to black, and allows manual selection of server) Can I use the loaders you guys submitted? I'll credit them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sucks, I cant make Wood compatible, hearing that YWG is gonna add an autorun feature makes it possible in the next releases tho. WAIO seems possible tho, but thanks to the author leaving the scene, I cannot do that. Nevertheless, I bet people could make it compatible tho, and upload it. 
P.S. One funny thing I noticed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The page already reached 20+ pages, but there are no videos or whatsoever to show people what this is. ROFL xD


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=3409037

Theres the FAQ.Please tell me if you want me to add any questions.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 23, 2011)

If only it were possible to run MENUdo through No$GBA or something (or is it?). That would make for an easy video. Had I a good quality video camera, I'd make a vid myself.


----------



## Boriar (Jan 23, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> I'll be releasing a new package later, together with the new build. (changes pink to black, and allows manual selection of server) Can I use the loaders you guys submitted? I'll credit them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, now that SoulAnger seems to be recovered his energy and the scene have recognized the great work did... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :









 PLEASE, *Xenon++/Taiju*, RETURN TO THE SCENE!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







SoulAnger MENUdo + Taiju loaders = BEST All-In-One EVER.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And also it's too sad that a programer genius be quiet so many time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't forget the other colaborators: Good Job!

Lite off topic (or not  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) WTF is the final name of MENUdo? (so many variants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## SoulAnger (Jan 23, 2011)

My thank you gift for you guys. I made it a few years ago. I'll finish it tomorrow. Those things on the topscreen would be changed tho.

I'll be also uploading a new pack later.
Edit: http://filetrip.net/f23748-MENUdo-Acekard-...lease-0-1b.html


----------



## 2-bias (Jan 23, 2011)

i tried to convert the LEDS2 skin to MENUdo, but there are still some things to fix.
Credits go to:
Soulanger for the Virtue Theme
Cannonfoddr for the original LEDS2 images

http://filetrip.net/g35131217-LEDS2-Orange-for-MENUdo.html


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2011)

2-bias said:
			
		

> i tried to convert the LEDS2 skin to MENUdo, but there are still some things to fix.
> Credits go to:
> Soulanger for the Virtue Theme
> Cannonfoddr for the original LEDS2 images
> ...


Can i add that to my Ultimate Pack?


----------



## 2-bias (Jan 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> 2-bias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure.

there is also a little update http://filetrip.net/g35131217-LEDS2-Orange-for-MENUdo.html


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2011)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured out how to get there, now I am poking around to make it work for me


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 23, 2011)

Good to see you again soulanger, glad to see that menudo got released!


----------



## SifJar (Jan 23, 2011)

I packaged together menuDO with all the apps that can be launched in the various menus (the WiFi menu, the Accessories menu and the Multimedia menu). It includes:
DSOrganize 3.2
Comic Book DS 3.0
MoonShell 1.71 (MoonShell 2 doesn't work on my card, I edited the menu image too)
ClIRC

(This was made using the 0.1a release, so not quite cutting edge. I'm sure someone will take the idea and update it in another package though)

Enjoy: http://mir.cr/RRN5WOY9

EDIT: I also removed most of the themes for a smaller download.


----------



## amaro (Jan 23, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I packaged together menuDO with all the apps that can be launched in the various menus (the WiFi menu, the Accessories menu and the Multimedia menu). It includes:
> DSOrganize 3.2
> Comic Book DS 3.0
> MoonShell 1.71 (MoonShell 2 doesn't work on my card, I edited the menu image too)
> ...


what is your flashcart?
where is the folder moonshll?
You can put the folder moonshll inside the folder DATA!


----------



## player594 (Jan 23, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> player594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried what you suggested but it still does the same thing.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2011)

player594 said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you DLDI patch the generic .nds file?


----------



## player594 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes I did. It may be because mine is a SDHC R4. YSmenu is tricky to get working on it.

On a side note. Anyone wanting to make a clear vid of Menudo working can use the latest compiled version of DesMume. I can make one if you need it.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 23, 2011)

amaro said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My cart is Max Media Dock. No loaders were included for any cards, and I did not know that moonshl could go in the DATA folder and forgot to include it at all. My bad. I'll fix it with the 0.1b release.

EDIT: Updated: http://mir.cr/QL5HALOC - Now has menuDO 0.1b, as well as the moonshl folder in the DATA folder.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 24, 2011)

Updating the website with all of the localizations I have on hand to date. If you don't see it up there in 45 minutes, send me a submission with your localization using the form on the site.
EDIT: All of them should be up and working. If not, let me know (and submit a fix if you're so inclined)


----------



## amaro (Jan 24, 2011)

Menudo for M3Real v01c

http://filetrip.net/f23731-menudo_m3real-01c.html

This version has fixed the problem in YSMenu.ini file because the file NDS.ini was incomplete in donors folder. 
And this gave rise to that could not activate the cheats when they had holded the B button.
Was kept the original name of the boot (_DS_MENU.DAT) and now is on the route of the microSD to be easier to update.

...enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: This should work in M3iZero!


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jan 24, 2011)

I tried this on my R4 Using The R4 Build But im stuck at the loading screen.Can someone please help me?


----------



## amaro (Jan 24, 2011)

ff6man said:
			
		

> I tried this on my R4 Using The R4 Build But im stuck at the loading screen.Can someone please help me?


you have to use this tool to code for the R4!

http://filetrip.net/f977-r4denc.html


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jan 24, 2011)

amaro said:
			
		

> ff6man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh sorry If im acting stupid but,After i extract This Do i drag the _DS_Menu.Dat Into That Program Then Take the _DS_MENU.DAT.DEC File And Rename it to _DS_MENU.DAT And Drag that to my r4?


----------



## amaro (Jan 24, 2011)

ff6man said:
			
		

> amaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drag into r4enc and rename 
_DS_MENU.DAT.DAT to _DS_MENU.DAT


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank You SOO MUCH


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 25, 2011)

Uh-oh, lookie what fell into Skyline969's lap. Tried to make a localization using what I believe is the compiled source here. Let me know if it works before I put it up officially.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 25, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Let me know if it works before I put it up officially.


please do.


----------



## amaro (Jan 25, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, lookie what fell into Skyline969's lap. Tried to make a localization using what I believe is the compiled source here. Let me know if it works before I put it up officially.


in m3real not work!


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 25, 2011)

amaro said:
			
		

> Skyline969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because it's supposed to be for the R4.


----------



## amaro (Jan 25, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> amaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not only, is for several flashcarts including m3real. take a look!


----------



## basher11 (Jan 25, 2011)

so does it work?


----------



## guinness (Jan 25, 2011)

Not working for me on 1:1 R4

Edit: to clarify, works, but cannot load rom. (Although I am aware that this is not the aim of MenuDo)


----------



## avenir (Jan 25, 2011)

I see the nds.ini has glitch... After fix I get it working. Tested on R4 and M3Real.


----------



## guinness (Jan 26, 2011)

avenir said:
			
		

> I see the nds.ini has glitch... After fix I get it working. Tested on R4 and M3Real.



Care to share the fix? I tinkered with various ini files, but had no luck.


----------



## avenir (Jan 26, 2011)

It seems that nds.ini in r4-wood-source.zip is fine.


----------



## guinness (Jan 26, 2011)

Many thanks avenir. Problem solved.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## Skyline969 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here, test this out. Should work on whatever cards are compatible with Wood. If it works, I got some work to do with updating the downloads for MENUdo.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## trigao (Feb 2, 2011)

hey Skyline969
works perfectly.... thank you......but.... when the wood 1.24 arrives.... you will keeping this updated?


----------



## Skyline969 (Feb 2, 2011)

trigao said:
			
		

> hey Skyline969
> works perfectly.... thank you......but.... when the wood 1.24 arrives.... you will keeping this updated?


It's not me doing the updates, but people submit updates to me via the website and I update accordingly. When Wood 1.24 arrives if someone will send me an updated loader then I will be more than happy to put it up for everyone to download it.


----------

